# Freshwater pipefish



## Durbelethwen (Feb 27, 2013)

I have a salt water tank as well as freshwater and I have always liked seahorses and pipefish though I have never gotten one due to their feeding requirements and other difficulties. I have a thirty gallon that I will be setting up sooner or later and that is the right size for the freshwater pipefish (at least the kind that live aquaria sells) my question is are they as hard to take care of as their salt water brethren or can they live in a community tank without so much difficulty?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

The only thing I know is that these guys actually need brackish water, they don't live very long in fresh water. I'm assuming that they are a challenge. :/


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I think there is one species that is true freshwater. Seems to be the Doryichthys genus based on the two second Google search I just did. 

There was a short thread on them on another forum I am on, and several people said they are best in species only tanks and not communities. 

That is about the extent of my pipefish knowledge haha.


----------

